# numb legs from sitting on the toilet!



## Guest (Sep 5, 2000)

Can anyone else tell me if when you go to the bathroom do you take off your underwear and trousers and shoes because if I don't my legs go numb due to the fact that I spend a lot of time in the same position.If only I could move my PC into the bathroom, then I could do a lot more work!


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

You need to take a foot stool with you and position your legs differently so you are not cutting off the circulation , which causes pain and numbness.


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

I agree with the foot stool. It really does help and to move your legs around abit.------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2000)

Hi M.M,My legs regularly go numb from sitting on my most used piece of furniture in the house/ at work. However, I don't think it is my underwear and shoes that cause the problem. It is the pressure of the toilet seat on the underside of my legs (I know this 'cos quite often I have to jump out of bed - between you and me







, I don't wear nightclothes - to go to the loo, and I still get 'dead legs').The foot stool sounds great - for home. But there is no way I would be seen carrying one into the toilets at work - passed at least fifteen people, in my case







. I can just see it now, 'D.C has the s**ts again'. Phew, my whole place of work would know about it within the hour














There are only three people at my work place who know the 'full story' of my internal workings, and one is an IT technician, who has actually (jokingly) threatened to put a network point into the ladies, as I would get more work done







So, you are not alone!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2000)

I get numb once a while when i m sitting on the toilet bowl for too long while engross in reading the newspaper also. hehe. but then i just move my backside a bit and the numbness will go away or i just stretch my legs out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2000)

Has anyone tried a padded toilet seat? (Can you even get those things any more?)D.C.: You can solve your problem at work by taking a large metropolitan phone book to the b/r instead of a newspaper. Tell your nosy coworkers you need to look up some leads. Then use the phone book as a foot rest.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2000)

Thanks for your replies everyone, we need to lighten up this IBS every now and again.Foot stool(apt word) on its way!


----------



## rebel (Jul 17, 2000)

OH YEAH, numb legs and ring around the ???heehehe! I do fill in puzzels or read to relax. It is just one more hazard of IBS. I'm going to try the "foot stool".


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2000)

Hey I never thought about the "foot stool" thing but I'm like Daisy Chain, No way am I lugging a foot stool to work because my whole lab will know that "Brandi has the s**** again" within a hour! When I have D at home I usually already have my shoes off, so I don't think that shoes are the problem. I'll have try the foot stool thing at home and at work I'll just grab the MSDS book and pretend that I accidently brought into the bathroom with me as I was so "wrapped" up in my work and use that as my foot prop.Brandi


----------

